# Red backed salamander



## beckyl92 (Jul 22, 2009)

can someone tell me how to care for them?

im thinking of getting a pair but i have no idea how to look after them.


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2009)

Pretty simple:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=red+backed+salamander+care+sheet


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 22, 2009)

hahha. you love that


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmmm.... don't you have enough to care for already?!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2009)

If they are the same kind as i am thinking then there are real easy to care for. Last summer we caught one outside and keep her for the hole summer she ate all kinds of wild bugs but she was not the most exciting pet ever she usually just lived under her log in her little cage. So we released her where we found her she was a funny little plump girl. But here in Maine there are Millions!!! if you flip a log odds are you will find at least two once under a nice big log we found like seven.


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> hahha. you love that


Yes but the point I am trying to make is that the information you wanted is right there in google. No need to ask.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 22, 2009)

i searched on google but there were so many care sheets and they were all confusing so i was looking for a basic short one.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 22, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> i searched on google but there were so many care sheets and they were all confusing so i was looking for a basic short one.


What I do is research whatever it is, and then take the most common and best sounding advice (that I feel is most pertinent and correct), then copy/paste it into my own little private notebook for reference. You'll get a lot better feel for the animal and its care from reading a wide range of care sheets and other information that you look up on them than just one short, basic synopsis.


----------



## superfreak (Jul 22, 2009)

This is painful to read. Dont you WANT to learn to take care of it properly?

Teens these days!  We werent like this back in MY day!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 22, 2009)

It doesn't sound as though anyone here, except Chase, has kept salamanders, Becky, but this is the friendly forum that gives advice on feeding jalapenos to crix and lion cubs to people, so here, as you asked, is a short, basic, one-sentence care sheet for a pair of salamanders.

Toss 'em in a 20-40L tank with sphagnum moss and a few bits of wood on the bottom and maintain them at about 20C, while keeping them moist and providing a small saucer or tin lid of water in one corner and feeding them on crix and meal worms.

I can do raising the young, too, but that would need another sentence, so let us know when they're ready to breed!  

Good luck!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 22, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> this is the friendly forum that gives advice on feeding jalapenos to crix and lion cubs to people


 :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2009)

Read several care sheets to get the basics down. Not every one is correct.


----------

